# Males who like clothes? Females who like sports?



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Something I noticed from the Personality Page Kids Questionnaire struck me:

Which describes the child best:
a female who is very interested in clothes and general appearance
a female who is NOT overly interested in clothes and appearance
a male who is very interested in sports
a male who is NOT overly interested in sports

This implies an assumption that most Sensing females aren't interested in sports and that most Sensing males aren't interested in clothes and general appearance (OMGSEXISM!). In my personal experience I have known many females who like sports (but otherwise don't strike me as "unfeminine") and many males who like buying clothes and looking good.

So I was wondering about your take.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm interested in both but I don't put too much emphasis on what I wear meaning I wear what I want and not what other people think.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Male, and not interested in either.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I think the polls kind of general and there might be lots of influences at stake besides just gender.

I can't say I'm really into sports, but I don't hate them -- I indulge in single-person sports and activities from time to time, occasionally I'll watch tennis and Strongman and olympics and stuff; and I can enjoy watching team sports (football) on TV _if I am with other people who enjoy them_. 

And I've got some strong male elements to my personalty (more T than F, and more I than E, it impacts what I focus on.)

But I reallllly like to find clothes that express who I am and make me look good. Shoes, clothes, makeup, hair. I'm not foo-foo and gushy about it, but I really actually do enjoy shopping. I like to get my nails done. I like to discuss makeup tips with other women and help them look their best. *shrug*


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Jennywocky said:


> I think the polls kind of general and there might be lots of influences at stake besides just gender.


Of course - and that's precisely why I did this poll in the first place.

The Kids' Questionnaire was looking at stereotypical "gender-related" interests as an indicator of one's type but I don't think that particular question is really all that helpful in that regard.


----------



## phrancrizo (Sep 19, 2009)

Male

I like...

clothes, but they're not important to me.

sports, but very little. Tennis can be fun at times.

I like what I like.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

MannyP said:


> Of course - and that's precisely why I did this poll in the first place.
> 
> The Kids' Questionnaire was looking at stereotypical "gender-related" interests as an indicator of one's type but I don't think that particular question is really all that helpful in that regard.


Yeah, maybe that is a better way to say it -- I don't think these 'stereotypical interests' are indicative of type.

I know lots of N guys who love sports, although they can get more into the ethereal and cerebral stuff; and I know lots of N women who use their clothes as personal expressions of themselves in almost an otherworldly way. 

The sports and clothes things cross all function types, they just might manifest a bit differently in each. It's possible that SJs, looking for authoritative role models, will gravitate towards more stereotypical behaviors as ways to express themselves... but other than that?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Male, interested in sports, not interested in clothes/appearance_


I hate that you can't just quote.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm interested in both but neither run my life if you know what I mean. I have my favorite sports teams but I'm not like die hard fans who get upset when their team loses. With clothes, bags, shoes,etc I'm not one of those women who need to have the latest hot look.


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

I like both, but as an LSU student having been to several games, I must say that there is almost nothing more fulfilling than standing in the student section of Death Valley and watching a football game. That being said I only follow football, soccer, and swimming, the rest I find kind of boring.

I like clothes, I tend to think of myself as "fashion forward" but in my own little fashion world, to others I might just be eccentric rather than fashionable.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Male; interesting in neither.*


----------



## Flaming Rain (May 2, 2013)

My little brother is obsessed with sports, but he adores dressing himself up. It's partially my fault because I would dress him up all the time as a kid. I told him things like "Cool kids dress well" and "Girls like guys who dress nice". I guess I was trying to make him more popular than me and have some fun while I'm at it.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Male
Not particularly interested in either, I like seeing people well dressed, and I like a couple of sports, but I don't think about either of those things often.

On another note, this thread's resurrection is impressive.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Every girl's crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Dead thread reanimated I see.

Clothes are important to me, because appearance is important in general. Sports not at all.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Female.
Interested in clothes (to some extent), not interested in sports.
I do kinda like watching the World Cup on occasion, once every four years, but... that doesn't really mean much o_o


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Depends on the sport, and fuck clothes.. who needs 'em?


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm pretty concious about the clothes I wear. I also enjoy going out to buy my clothes. I don't care much if anything about sports unless its the Olympics and is the track part. I've been to football games with some friends and only enjoy it due to my friends hyping me up and enjoyed the overall hanging out. 

Last time I went to a basketball game was with this girl who wanted me to go with her and I had nothing constructive to do so I went. She hung out with other people and I got extremely bored of the whole thing. Eventually some guy hurt his ankle making a shot and it caused a commotion. In the midst of it all I left.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

Both sports and clothes but I don't obsess over both either. In terms of clothes, I like when I can spot things and put them together for myself and others because it matches their sense of style (style in the broader sense), and with sports, I enjoy watching football (soccer) for the point of tournament but I couldn't be patient to watch it for the sake of it. I actually love watching tennis too, and snooker sometimes. Engaging in physical sports is fun too especially swimming and badminton. But I'm not obsessed with clothes and sports at the same time. It's about what you want to do & how comfortable it makes you feel.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

I like to participate in sports but I never watch or talk about sports.

I like to buy and dress up in nice cloths but I never read fashion magazines or talk about cloths.

What should I answer?


----------

